# Dynalyne XY Blue



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone have any info or opinions on this. I tried a search, buy it's not comming back with much.

I used lean r before and liked it, but i saw this new product. I'm going on holiday in a few weeks and i'm just looking to cut the small puppy fat bits around my lower abs and sides.

Please dont start preaching about diet etc. My diet is in check, but due to heavy work commitments i've left it a bit late to try and shift the puppy fat. I'm naturally quite a slim guy, so it's taken a while for me to start to get a decent base of muscle and some shape. I tried upping my cardio, but i feel like i'm loosing muscle, something i dont want.

Ingredients are...

Citrur Aurantium 100mg

Caffine 250mg

White willow bark 30mg

Sida Cordifolia 100mg

Patarx 45mg.

Can anyone break this down into laymans terms and explain what it does.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MXS (Dec 3, 2007)

trying it now before i go away i have lost weight the 2 weeks ive been using it and get Good energy preworkout similar to that of other ephedrine hcl type products i know its pretty new out so not much on boards i got mine online at fatburnerzone.com site bit of info on there.

Citrur Aurantium 100mg

Caffine 250mg (increase body tempreture)

White willow bark 30mg

Sida Cordifolia 100mg (used as natural version of ephedrine in alot of legal fat burners with less side effects)

Patarx 45mg. (ephedrine hcl 45mg or 40mg i think)


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply mate. Hopefully this thread will take off a bit once more people start trying it.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

These are the strongest fat burners I've came accross, other than amphetemine based products. The kick they give is good, possibly too good for many.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the sound.... was just looking at some on a webstie £25 for 60 caps of Dynaline XX Blue. Ive tried animal cuts by Universal nutrition and that was quite good helped me lose just over 1% of bodyfat over the three week period. Might try this in a couple days time Its nearly a week since I used Animal cuts.


----------

